# Dj 1000



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

congratulation DJ-Zep on your passing the 1k!:wave:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice work DJ


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Keep it up!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one!
I have almost hit the 2K :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, DJ, on the KiloPost! And keep on the good work in Security, too!


(Joe, at this very moment it says you have exactly 2K - congrats!)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done guys!!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Zazula said:


> (Joe, at this very moment it says you have exactly 2K - congrats!)


Thanks Zazula. 2001 now :grin: This took a long time to get to 2K.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks every one :grin: I'd like to thank my parents, my cats, my computer...

Congrats Joe!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats guys keep up the good work!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You forgot to thank me! Grats on making the grand 1K mark!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

great, now my slave has a big head!

good job on the milestone dj, keep up the good work, and glad you're a part of tsf.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done DJ! ray: :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Great work, DJ! Congrats to both you and Joe. Keep up the great work.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you all! And sinc, your slave may have a big head, but he is still your slave :grin:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats Zep, when you pass me I'm tying your legs together.


----------

